# Optimum Nutrition "Pro Complex vs. 100 % Whey"



## Judo Player (Oct 30, 2003)

I am looking to order more protein and noticed that some use this "Pro Complex" and some was the "100% Whey" from Optimum Nutrition.  

If I go with the "Pro Complex", do I still need the "100% Whey" after my workout or is the "Pro Complex" all that I need with the "Whey" included?  Thanks


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Oct 30, 2003)

I guess it depends on how extreme you want to get... I would say a protein blend (Pro Complex) is a fine for any kind of protein supplementation whether morning, pre workout, post workout or before bed... 

Extreme body builders may want a separate whey protein for right after their workouts... because more protein can be absorbed immediately, but the real life difference between the 2 proteins will be very very very small...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 30, 2003)

100% Whey is strictly a protein powder, while Pro Complex contains protein as well as glutamine and a shitload of vitamins and minerals.  I use Pro Complex after my workouts.


----------



## Larva (Oct 30, 2003)

the only difference is pro complex has Egg Albumen in it along with some other stuff like vitamins and 2 scoops has 55 grm of protein, to 44 grms in 2 scoops of 100%


sorry baboon you must type faster then me


----------

